# Question About Anal Sex



## Heshyyyy (Aug 9, 2010)

how do i get this girl to get butt fuckked, i keep telling her that i want to give it to her in the butt but she keeps perking about it, she loves to fuck but wont take it in the butt!!!! what could i do


----------



## jwop (Aug 9, 2010)

Heshyyyy said:


> how do i get this girl to get butt fuckked, i keep telling her that i want to give it to her in the butt but she keeps perking about it, she loves to fuck but wont take it in the butt!!!! what could i do


give her a thumb or two ... i've only had one butthole ... i just told her to relax


----------



## Heshyyyy (Aug 9, 2010)

damn, and how different was it to be in that, as oppsed to in the puss


----------



## jwop (Aug 9, 2010)

Heshyyyy said:


> damn, and how different was it to be in that, as oppsed to in the puss


quite the experience actually ... i recommend everyone try it once ... my buddy refuses to get mud on his helmet ... hates the idea ... i called him a faggot which we came to the conclusion was an oxymoron


----------



## Serapis (Aug 9, 2010)

Heshyyyy said:


> how do i get this girl to get butt fuckked, i keep telling her that i want to give it to her in the butt but she keeps perking about it, she loves to fuck but wont take it in the butt!!!! what could i do


Sounds like you just got out of jail? LOL


----------



## Heshyyyy (Aug 9, 2010)

hahaha noooo never that, just tryin to get the experience


----------



## doc111 (Aug 9, 2010)

Heshyyyy said:


> hahaha noooo never that, just tryin to get the experience


This is how you get her to give up the booty. You let her get on top of you and start playing with the turd cutter. Ya gotta be* real* gentle and she'll giggle and say it tickles. Then you stick a pinky up there. Don't jam it in there or anything. Gentle is the key. You gotta talk to her all the while. Real soft yet dirty. Chicks dig the dirty talk. Tell her that her balloon knot is precious to you and you'd never do anything to hurt it. Basically, just play with her asshole and talk dirty to her and be patient. _I can't stress this enough!_ They all come around in their own time.

It really is that easy.


----------



## roachwagon (Aug 9, 2010)

If she doesnt want to then dont make her do it. How about she gets a dildo and rams it up your ass first then see how you feel. Asshole!!


----------



## doc111 (Aug 9, 2010)

roachwagon said:


> If she doesnt want to then dont make her do it. How about she gets a dildo and rams it up your ass first then see how you feel. Asshole!!


I'm assuming you are a female???? lmfao!!!!


----------



## roachwagon (Aug 9, 2010)

yes I am!!!!!U do it against her will and you will be looking at having some big bubba ramming it up your ass on a daily basis. Dumb men


----------



## redivider (Aug 9, 2010)

You gotta be gentle. She's gotta be comfrtable with kinky shit. the way I did it I pulled a shocker type move while eating her out a few times. She went n got the lube herself n asked me to be gentle....

Good luck.


----------



## seems1 (Aug 9, 2010)

lube it real good and play with it gently with finger while fucking her pussy. when shes real hott take it out of the snatch and slowly start penetrating the booty with tip and lil by lil slip it in deeper. gotta be patient.she should be telling u if it feels good or it hurts.


----------



## Magnificient (Aug 9, 2010)

Interesting string for a growing forum. Just tell her you need to take her ph. That should work. Every girl wants to know their ph.


----------



## jfa916 (Aug 9, 2010)

does it hurt hella bad?


----------



## doc111 (Aug 9, 2010)

roachwagon said:


> yes I am!!!!!U do it against her will and you will be looking at having some big bubba ramming it up your ass on a daily basis. Dumb men


Nobody here is saying anything about forcing anybody to do anything. We are just simply putting forth ideas to* Persuade* her to want to take it up the ass.


----------



## IAm5toned (Aug 9, 2010)

Heshyyyy said:


> how do i get this girl to get butt fuckked, i keep telling her that i want to give it to her in the butt but she keeps perking about it, she loves to fuck but wont take it in the butt!!!! what could i do


 hit her with the shocker man


----------



## IAm5toned (Aug 9, 2010)

Magnificient said:


> Interesting string for a growing forum. Just tell her you need to take her ph. That should work. Every girl wants to know their ph.


epic.

plus rep to you sir.


----------



## IAm5toned (Aug 9, 2010)

roachwagon said:


> If she doesnt want to then dont make her do it. How about she gets a dildo and rams it up your ass first then see how you feel. Asshole!!


thanks for the sig )


----------



## doc111 (Aug 9, 2010)

redivider said:


> You gotta be gentle. She's gotta be comfrtable with kinky shit. the way I did it I pulled a shocker type move while eating her out a few times. She went n got the lube herself n asked me to be gentle....
> 
> Good luck.


Lube FTW!!!! How could I forget the lube? That's the most important thing when considering booty sex!


----------



## Keenly2 (Aug 9, 2010)

seriously talking about women getting offended over nothing

if you dont like it thats fine but dont you dare get in between a man and potential "consensual" anal


----------



## irishwyrick (Aug 9, 2010)

roachwagon said:


> If she doesnt want to then dont make her do it. How about she gets a dildo and rams it up your ass first then see how you feel. Asshole!!


oooh yeah thats kinky just make sure you spit on me and call me a dirty boy first lol

alot of girls have been opposed to it untill they tryed it with a guy who dosnt mind taking his time, then there all about it


----------



## doc111 (Aug 9, 2010)

Keenly2 said:


> seriously talking about women getting offended over nothing
> 
> if you dont like it thats fine but dont you dare get in between a man and potential "consensual" anal


Ha ha!!!! No doubt!


----------



## SouthernGanja (Aug 9, 2010)

roachwagon said:


> If she doesnt want to then dont make her do it. How about she gets a dildo and rams it up your ass first then see how you feel. Asshole!!


Honestly as long as she starts small, takes her time and shows the same care I would....I'd like it. (Homophobes - It's not gay to get penetrated by a female. You think its gay because you're not secure in your own sexuality) 

If she's not interested in trying a finger up her ass then you should forget about ever putting your dick in there.


----------



## jfa916 (Aug 9, 2010)

has any male tried it?did it hurt
what about femalez


----------



## irishwyrick (Aug 9, 2010)

SouthernGanja said:


> Honestly as long as she starts small, takes her time and shows the same care I would....I'd like it. (Homophobes - It's not gay to get penetrated by a female. You think its gay because you're not secure in your own sexuality)
> 
> If she's not interested in trying a finger up her ass then you should forget about ever putting your dick in there.


everyone is into kinky shit but you have the brass to put it on blast. your a better man then I lol


----------



## rzza (Aug 9, 2010)

jwop said:


> give her a thumb or two ... i've only had one butthole ... i just told her to relax


thanks for a funny sig, ive been lookin for one of these lol


----------



## Buddreams (Aug 9, 2010)

lol this thread is hilarious. I have figured this one out, who ever mentioned the ol' sneaky stinky pinky said it right.. put her on top to let her ride, have her lay her chest on yours and give her the ol' reach around, you just gotta start small, and the more she reacts to your slight touch in that area the better your chances. Start slow and small.. the good lord gave you different gauge fingers for a reason! - and i still wonder why my doc has not figured this out?


----------



## ganja girl (Aug 9, 2010)

Forget about what I originally wrote. 

Just trim your nails and run real fast


----------



## dbkick (Aug 9, 2010)

Personally, I've only had one that really really liked it in the ass. And she liked it a lot. I can't say that I minded one bit either......so, if thats being homo I'm a fucking flamer! Word of advice if you do end up banging her diwn the dirt road, have her diddle herself while banging her in the ass. And thank you ganja girl for being a typical fickle female and changing your post making mine look like it makes no fucking sense whatso-fucking-ever


----------



## Buddreams (Aug 9, 2010)

oh, yea trim the nails, lol ~


----------



## lobes (Aug 9, 2010)

Right on sister I. Think butt fuckin is nasty poo comes out of there.


----------



## Buddreams (Aug 9, 2010)

"bitch clean yo self."


----------



## Buddreams (Aug 9, 2010)

some women find the very act of preparing for anal sex erotic, knowing their man is going to take them any way he pleases :X atleast mine do ;D


----------



## irishwyrick (Aug 9, 2010)

lobes said:


> Right on sister I. Think butt fuckin is nasty poo comes out of there.


hey just like grandpapie used to say "its not love until you dont mind licking her butthole" (true story)


----------



## ganja girl (Aug 9, 2010)

irishwyrick said:


> hey just like grandpapie used to say "its not love until you dont mind licking her butthole" (true story)


Yuck. I don't think I'd want to kiss your grandpapie, at least not french.


----------



## irishwyrick (Aug 9, 2010)

ganja girl said:


> Yuck. I don't think I'd want to kiss your grandpapie, at least not french.


i don't know he was quite the ladies man. besides what kind of girl doesn't wanna hook up with a dirty ol sailer lol


----------



## ganja girl (Aug 9, 2010)

irishwyrick said:


> i don't know he was quite the ladies man. besides what kind of girl doesn't wanna hook up with a dirty ol sailer lol


wonder what his mustach smells like?


----------



## Buddreams (Aug 9, 2010)

The FLAVOR SAVOR!!


----------



## irishwyrick (Aug 9, 2010)

ganja girl said:


> wonder what his mustach smells like?


like grandma !!


----------



## HairPeace (Aug 9, 2010)

I once dated a guy who was obsessed with my ass. He had to do me in my butt at least once a week or he got cranky. The only way I could stand it was to use my vibe straight on my clit. After I started doing that I loved it as much as he did.

As far as him finally "getting his helmet muddy" (What an AWESOME saying!) it took a lot of persistence and almost 2 months on his part.


----------



## Buddreams (Aug 9, 2010)

prolly, taste like grandma too


----------



## Buddreams (Aug 9, 2010)

yea, it's always women that cant or dont get off that are the anal retentive ones ;x


----------



## irishwyrick (Aug 9, 2010)

HairPeace said:


> I once dated a guy who was obsessed with my ass. He had to do me in my butt at least once a week or he got cranky. The only way I could stand it was to use my vibe straight on my clit. After I started doing that I loved it as much as he did.
> 
> As far as him finally "getting his helmet muddy" (What an AWESOME saying!) it took a lot of persistence and almost 2 months on his part.


see girls she liked it, you might like it too lol


----------



## irishwyrick (Aug 9, 2010)

Buddreams said:


> yea, it's always women that cant or dont get off that are the anal retentive ones ;x


ive never had a girl not get off. eather that or they all faked it really well =)


----------



## rambler420 (Aug 9, 2010)

If your girl has never been there, you gotta take it slow. It takes some time to "adjust" on the girl's part to the intrusion. It does hurt for a second if you're taken off guard and unless she's relaxed, she's not going to like it. You can get her relaxed by rubbing her with your finger first, wiggling around, loosening her up. Don't get all rushed and go jamming something in there. Try it on yourself in private...see how it feels. It feels the same on us. Unless it's relaxed, she's not going to enjoy it.

It's all about her getting "sized up" and loosened up. Once relaxed, it's good stuff, but if you catch her when she's not ready for ya, she's going to clench up like a vice.


----------



## cmt1984 (Aug 9, 2010)

jwop said:


> quite the experience actually ... i recommend everyone try it once ... my buddy refuses to get mud on his helmet ... hates the idea ... i called him a faggot which we came to the conclusion was an oxymoron


lmao i havent laughed that hard in a long time.

my ex girlfriend loved anal....i wasnt too fond of it though. 

to the o.p, you shouldnt make her do anything she doesnt wana do....but that doesnt mean you should stop tryin, she might let ya slip it in there one of these times lol.


----------



## blazin256 (Aug 9, 2010)

i dont know whats worse, stickin my dick up there, or my finger. probably finger....


----------



## irishwyrick (Aug 9, 2010)

cmt1984 said:


> my ex girlfriend loved anal....i wasnt too fond of it though.


thats because you were doing it wrong.... your supposed to fuck HER in the ass lol jk


----------



## kylecole420 (Aug 9, 2010)

what the hell just tell her me man you woman me make fire then jam it in her ass. Those two things between your legs are called balls i suggest you use them.


----------



## T0key (Aug 9, 2010)

Lol oh wow....


----------



## irishwyrick (Aug 9, 2010)

wow i dont think that guys ever even been laid


----------



## redivider (Aug 9, 2010)

kylecole420 said:


> what the hell just tell her me man you woman me make fire then jam it in her ass. Those two things between your legs are called balls i suggest you use them.


this guy's never fucked a girl in the ass.


----------



## irishwyrick (Aug 9, 2010)

redivider said:


> this guy's never fucked a girl in the ass.


 
or his dick is just that small


----------



## cmt1984 (Aug 9, 2010)

irishwyrick said:


> thats because you were doing it wrong.... your supposed to fuck HER in the ass lol jk


lmfao, touche.


----------



## irishwyrick (Aug 9, 2010)

cmt1984 said:


> lmfao, touche.


its nice to know that people can still take a joke on her ..... cheers


----------



## cmt1984 (Aug 9, 2010)

irishwyrick said:


> its nice to know that people can still take a joke on her ..... cheers


yeah most people take shit too seriously, i dont take much seriously...


----------



## irishwyrick (Aug 9, 2010)

like anal !!!! lol


----------



## Howard Stern (Aug 9, 2010)

Alright here is how to do it. Get her fucking shitfaced, this is beneficial in two ways. like everyone has said before slip a few fingers in there for the next few times you have sex. Always have lube around, and make sure your fingernails are short, don&#8217;t want to scratch the inside of her asshole. Once you work in two fingers and work it out a little bit try tossing her salad/ eating the puss! Once she is really shitfaced just go for it. The reason that you want her really fucked up is cus she wont care if you are fucking her up the ass and the second part is the best part! When she starts puking her asshole will tighten up every time she heaves! It feels great how tight that asshole wraps around your cock when she is puking! Just stuff her head in a toilet and go to town! You will be done in no time!!!! LOL If you do it right she wont even remember the next morning! everyone gets what they want!


----------



## redivider (Aug 10, 2010)

Howard Stern said:


> Alright here is how to do it. Get her fucking shitfaced, this is beneficial in two ways. like everyone has said before slip a few fingers in there for the next few times you have sex. Always have lube around, *and make sure your fingernails are short*, *don&#8217;t want to scratch the inside of her asshole.* Once you work in two fingers and work it out a little bit try tossing her salad/ eating the puss! Once she is really shitfaced just go for it. The reason that you want her really fucked up is cus she wont care if you are fucking her up the ass and the second part is the best part! When she starts puking her asshole will tighten up every time she heaves! It feels great how tight that asshole wraps around your cock when she is puking! Just stuff her head in a toilet and go to town! You will be done in no time!!!! LOL If you do it right she wont even remember the next morning! everyone gets what they want!


nevermind the buildup under the nails.....


----------



## kylecole420 (Aug 10, 2010)

irishwyrick it was a joke any guy with a little sense knows not to just jam it in a girl's ass. Personally i don't like doing a girl in the butt. If your serious guys try this I know it sounds crazy but it will drive a woman wild. Take a vick's vapor inhaler the kind you use to unclog your nose. It is the perfect shape and size and slowly work it in her ass. The menthol from the inhaler makes them tingle. Get her loosened up with that then just slide on in. It even makes you tingle for a while.


----------



## HairPeace (Aug 10, 2010)

kylecole420 said:


> irishwyrick it was a joke any guy with a little sense knows not to just jam it in a girl's ass. Personally i don't like doing a girl in the butt. If your serious guys try this I know it sounds crazy but it will drive a woman wild. Take a vick's vapor inhaler the kind you use to unclog your nose. It is the perfect shape and size and slowly work it in her ass. The menthol from the inhaler makes them tingle. Get her loosened up with that then just slide on in. It even makes you tingle for a while.



WTF? I would NEVER let a dude stick a vicks nose inhaler in my ass!! Save your pennies and get her a few anal toys and premium lube. Adam & Eve make an amazing anal lube that has a weak numbing agent....great for first timers. 

Years ago a female friend of mine and I got talking about anal sex, which she despised. I told her how enjoyable it could be with a vibe (and the right lube). She ended up liking it more than traditional sex. In her search for the best lube she tried KY's tingle. She loved it so much she kept telling her b/f to go harder. Long story short, she ended up getting several stitches in her rectum and sat on a doughnut for several weeks. *sigh* Thinking about it still makes me laugh, 7 years after the fact.


----------



## cmt1984 (Aug 10, 2010)

kylecole420 said:


> irishwyrick it was a joke any guy with a little sense knows not to just jam it in a girl's ass. Personally i don't like doing a girl in the butt. If your serious guys try this I know it sounds crazy but it will drive a woman wild. Take a vick's vapor inhaler the kind you use to unclog your nose. It is the perfect shape and size and slowly work it in her ass. The menthol from the inhaler makes them tingle. Get her loosened up with that then just slide on in. It even makes you tingle for a while.


you're joking, right?


----------



## rambler420 (Aug 10, 2010)

cmt1984 said:


> you're joking, right?


eh, I second the vicks. What can I say..... I had a lot of fun in my twenties!~


----------



## ChronicTron (Aug 10, 2010)

My first exploration of the chocolate star: College years slinging that shit.
we were both just chilling in my room talking about life and shit right, had no roommates and an entire dorm/apt to myself.
a friend of mine comes down with some friends and a bottle of tequila to trade for smoke. i pull a 20 sackout and some blunts so we all just chill smoke and drink. Around blunt 3 i give him he rest and he leaves the bottle on the table. Once every one is gone except to friends playing Madden she takes the bottle and goes into my room and i follow without hesitation. Where we finish the bottle both pretty drunk at this point doing the do and such. i slip out do to my drunken coordination and go back to it but for some reason thing a significantly tightened so i slowly but gently work it in building strenth as i go i get about half way in talking dirty about how her pussy is so tight in which im informed that its in her ass. i proceed back to my designated area and finish the job the next day she came back to my room a speciffically asked for anal moroal of the story slow and steady wins the race. every time your in the act play with it a little gently touches and rubs lil lube here dab of lube there helps but gentle and slow hell if your really in to it give her a rim or toss that ceasar salad.


----------



## swishatwista (Aug 10, 2010)

Your fuckin retarded, dont like that pussy huh? hope i meet her


----------



## cavalettas (Aug 10, 2010)

DUDE! just be happy she even lets you stick it in. leave her ass alone, not everyone likes things shoved up there. you love to fuck, do you want someone to bang you in the ass?


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 10, 2010)

HairPeace said:


> WTF? I would NEVER let a dude stick a vicks nose inhaler in my ass!!



rflmao, got tears in my eyes. 


i wouldn't either.


----------



## Nitegazer (Aug 10, 2010)

All's fair and fun when the mojo gets rolling-- just be sure not to re-use that vics inhaler in your nose.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 10, 2010)

rambler420 said:


> eh, I second the vicks. What can I say..... I had a lot of fun in my twenties!~


Everytime i hear about those vicks inhalers now, i conjure up images of all my E-tard friends blowing that shit into their eyes.


----------



## cmt1984 (Aug 10, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> Everytime i hear about those vicks inhalers now, i conjure up images of all my E-tard friends blowing that shit into their eyes.


fuck i miss those E days...but i never shot that shit in my eyes, why the fuck would anyone do that?


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 10, 2010)

it felt good, lol.


----------



## scorpio9 (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm a woman, and have had it a few times, Only time and patients will work, along with getting a bit wasted, but not too wasted  sure she would want to remember the experience, but DONT be pushy and fixated about it, because that will just make matters worse, if she feels comfortable after a while, she will do it, invest in some toys and lube, but I'd advise just fingers 1st. good luck lol


----------



## cmt1984 (Aug 10, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> it felt good, lol.


lmao, fair enough. i dont even think they had the inhalers back in my day...but we did use a lot of the vapor rub.


----------



## redivider (Aug 10, 2010)

a vicks nose inhaler in the ass... when i thought this thread couldn't get any better.....


----------



## whietiger88101 (Aug 10, 2010)

Straight up this is what your do im a PRO Porn Star " im not joking " When you are giving it to her doggly style take your pointer finger " make sure your damn fingernails are clips all the way down ! you dont want to cut her anus ! When your going to town pull out and use your finger to finger her pussy once your finger is nice and wet " use your damn spit " not a luggie ! use a good size spit ball from your mouth and drop it between her butt cheeks try to get it close to her anal hole ! Then when you put your tiny cock back inside her then use your pointer finger to gently ease it inside her anal. You must do this to her and tell her your gonna do somthing to make her tingle a little bit... If you put your finger in and your feel a turd pull your finger out or else you will get poo on your finger. ! After about two or three time doing it doggly style then she will gladly take you tiny cock into her ass hole but you have to be gental ! head first pull out and in until its lubed.. Use KY jelly if you want her to fill the pleasure and not the pain.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 10, 2010)

and i almost deleted this thread. 

he said "tiny".

lolololol


----------



## redivider (Aug 10, 2010)

what she meant to say was if you put your finger in and you feel a turd........ your in the right place....haha...... i felt like i was reading a porn novel, then you go "and you feel a turd" on the story....


----------



## IAm5toned (Aug 10, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> and i almost deleted this thread.
> 
> he said "tiny".
> 
> lolololol


please dont, its my new favorite.........


----------



## ironheadxl (Aug 10, 2010)

prolly get another girtl because if you arent into something getting the sales pressure to be into it is not going to get romantic for you anytime quick.


----------



## HairPeace (Aug 11, 2010)

whietiger88101 said:


> Straight up this is what your do im a PRO Porn Star " im not joking " When you are giving it to her doggly style take your pointer finger " make sure your damn fingernails are clips all the way down ! you dont want to cut her anus ! When your going to town pull out and use your finger to finger her pussy once your finger is nice and wet " use your damn spit " not a luggie ! use a good size spit ball from your mouth and drop it between her butt cheeks try to get it close to her anal hole ! Then when you put your tiny cock back inside her then use your pointer finger to gently ease it inside her anal. You must do this to her and tell her your gonna do somthing to make her tingle a little bit... If you put your finger in and your feel a turd pull your finger out or else you will get poo on your finger. ! After about two or three time doing it doggly style then she will gladly take you tiny cock into her ass hole but you have to be gental ! head first pull out and in until its lubed.. Use KY jelly if you want her to fill the pleasure and not the pain.



Where's the link to back up your claims??


----------



## friendlyfarmer (Aug 11, 2010)

irishwyrick said:


> hey just like grandpapie used to say "its not love until you dont mind licking her butthole" (true story)


HAAAA thank you!


----------



## Corben157 (Aug 12, 2010)

If she doesn't like anal she isn't gonna like anal, and if you make her do it it'll just make her resentful and you won't be stickin her anywhere anytime soon.


----------



## BrokeFYC (Aug 12, 2010)

roachwagon said:


> If she doesnt want to then dont make her do it. How about she gets a dildo and rams it up your ass first then see how you feel. Asshole!!



actually, i heard this is a good way to go about it. Tell her you'll let her fuck you with a strap on, if she agrees to anal aswell.


----------



## SmokesLikeBob (Aug 12, 2010)

blazin256 said:


> i dont know whats worse, stickin my dick up there, or my finger. probably finger....


 Yeah, I use my hands to eat sometimes!!! It's not like I eat off my cock...chicks do it for me...do the whole "baby airplane" thing, then poke her in the eye!!!

SLB


----------



## redivider (Aug 12, 2010)

BrokeFYC said:


> actually, i heard this is a good way to go about it. Tell her you'll let her fuck you with a strap on, if she agrees to anal aswell.


yeah, that sounds like a great idea, 

"hey baby, try on this strap-on penis, and ram it in my butt"...

she'll be running for the horizon, almost any chick would...

the girl, and the dude for that matter, sound like real prudes... strap-ons might be a little over their league.


----------



## Doobie Doober (Aug 12, 2010)

SmokesLikeBob said:


> Yeah, I use my hands to eat sometimes!!! It's not like I eat off my cock...chicks do it for me...do the whole "baby airplane" thing, then poke her in the eye!!!
> 
> SLB


LMAO!! "Open up wide or the big bad monster will get you". Some of us use more than our hands to eat...........


----------



## mustang05racerx (Aug 12, 2010)

bro go down on her and while you are on clit patrol get a pocket rocket vibe on low and play with the tant and ass in about ten to fifteen min. and it will be all about the lube.


----------



## SmokesLikeBob (Aug 12, 2010)

Doobie Doober said:


> Some of us use more than our hands to eat...........


 Everyone does...it's called a mouth! haha lol

SLB


----------



## Dr Lg (Aug 13, 2010)

My girl swore she would never do it.. but we did it. You have to convince her while your already having sex and just sweet talk her into it. She really liked it until I took it out and she started crying and walking like a crab.

Lol is that normal.


----------



## SysKonfig (Aug 13, 2010)

Anal sex is horrible and gross... I had to try it with 4 different women before giving it up indefinitely. It doesn't feel all that different from vaginal sex unless you are hooking up with girls that have cooters so blown out that there's an echo in there. Know how when you have regular sex it makes the room smell like sex? Well when you have anal sex, a lot of the times it makes the room smell like anal sex, and well thats just not fun for anyone. And last but definitely not least getting shit on your dick is almost inevitable, regardless of how clean your partner is. Especially if she gets off, and all those muscles are contracting and releasing, you better count on shit on your dick. I am a lazy stoner at times, and I don't want to have to shower and scrub my junk after every sexual encounter, especially at night. Since I don't date girls with stinky baby gutters, it's not usually a problem for me. Oh yeah and lets not forget, it's very painful for the girl until she gets used to it. Who wants to make their gf cry? So unless you can park a mack truck in your gf's vag steer clear of anal sex.... It's not all that is cracked up to be.

Edit: Dr Lg yeah that's pretty normal for a chick's first time. I am surprised she didn't cry when you first put it in, that's when they usually cry. As long as you do it with some semi-regularity it won't be as bad next time.


----------



## krozone (Aug 13, 2010)

It's simple. Some woman like anal, some don't.


----------



## jamescrowleysr (Aug 13, 2010)

i like your style roachwagon


----------



## stickyikkigreen (Aug 14, 2010)

haha alright i just tried this shit out. i asked my girl if i could put it in her ass and she said ne. but i asked her very nicely to shut the hell up, and bite my neck, wile i shoved it in. she bit me as hard as it hurt her. which made me cum faster haha! this shit works!!! just tell her to bite u as hard as it hurts her


----------



## Penni Walli (Aug 15, 2010)

do chicks really get off having a dick up their ass ? is it a mental thing or is there actually a good sensation spot in your rectum ? cause i know that shit would hurt like hell to us males.


----------



## jfa916 (Aug 15, 2010)

is there a such thing as a girls asshole being to tight i tried having anal with my girl and i could only fit my finger in there without it hurting


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 15, 2010)

Penni Walli said:


> do chicks really get off having a dick up their ass ? is it a mental thing or is there actually a good sensation spot in your rectum ? cause i know that shit would hurt like hell to us males.


tell that to a gay dude.


----------



## BrokeFYC (Aug 15, 2010)

redivider said:


> yeah, that sounds like a great idea,
> 
> "hey baby, try on this strap-on penis, and ram it in my butt"...
> 
> ...


you'd be surprised. most girls like the sense of being in control and doing the fucking. the only one's that run for the hills are the closet lesbians.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 15, 2010)

posting nudity will get you banned.


----------



## fruitrollup (Aug 15, 2010)

sorry funny though "how bout "hear"


----------



## dirty1 (Aug 17, 2010)

all i know is that if she agrees, then lube, and keeping her relaxed is ur friend... ive only tried once, she had done it before... but it was probably the fact that we had no lube, and she probs wasnt relaxed enough, so i couldnt get in at all


----------



## grow space (Aug 17, 2010)

I dunno dudes, s´ticking your penus* in a butt hole sounds really gay, and why??Women have a nice pussy, it is created for us to use it whenever we can, and the anus is just for good old plain shitting


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 17, 2010)

how do you get a gay man to fuck a pussy?



fill it full of shit.


----------



## grow space (Aug 17, 2010)

ahhh, that gay business is NASTY! !


----------



## lowrider2000 (Aug 17, 2010)

nah the butts fun just get some lube dont use spit no baby oil no lotion lube ky is best and enter really really slow lol start off with a thumb tho.........give her an exrtacy pill thats the only time my girl gives up the butt ohh and my bday


----------



## Brazko (Aug 17, 2010)

I've heard a porno chick explain it this way... The G-spot which usually needs an up and back motion (like telling a person to come here with finger) and a certain depth to reach when penetrating vaginally (about 3-4") is seldomly stimulated by a man's cock unless there is a slight upward curvature that allows it to to so. Most men have a slight curvature to their penis so this sort of stimulation can usually be acheived from some sort of position. However, the men who have no curvature usually have the most difficult time acheiving this, and the most effective position is usually doggie, although this may not get the job done as well. She said it's more about the man's curve and has little much to do with size in this case and matter. Now, when anal penetration is made, the G-spot is instantly stimulated from the other side that is never touched. She said it doesn't matter how big there cock is becuase as soon as they get in, the G-spot is being stimulated. 

Although it may hurt like hell, men have a Gspot known as the prostate that pretty much permits the same effects as a woman's Gspot. However, it doesn't feel good to a man or woman, unless a liberal amount of LUBE is used. The common culprit I hear from people when asked if their mate enjoyed the anal sex. When a "No", it hurts like hell is given, there is a "No" I didn't try using LUBE right behind it (behind..haha, I made a funny)

 



Penni Walli said:


> do chicks really get off having a dick up their ass ? is it a mental thing or is there actually a good sensation spot in your rectum ? cause i know that shit would hurt like hell to us males.


----------



## Brazko (Aug 17, 2010)

[youtube]NPuccvF_p3o[/youtube]



fdd2blk said:


> how do you get a gay man to fuck a pussy?
> 
> 
> 
> fill it full of shit.


----------



## IAm5toned (Aug 17, 2010)

i still love this thread


----------



## ganja girl (Aug 17, 2010)

Why do I follow this thread? I must be really sick.


----------



## swishatwista (Aug 17, 2010)

Brazko said:


> I've heard a porno chick explain it this way... The G-spot which usually needs an up and back motion (like telling a person to come here with finger) and a certain depth to reach when penetrating vaginally (about 3-4") is seldomly stimulated by a man's cock unless there is a slight upward curvature that allows it to to so. Most men have a slight curvature to their penis so this sort of stimulation can usually be acheived from some sort of position. However, the men who have no curvature usually have the most difficult time acheiving this, and the most effective position is usually doggie, although this may not get the job done as well. She said it's more about the man's curve and has little much to do with size in this case and matter. Now, when anal penetration is made, the G-spot is instantly stimulated from the other side that is never touched. She said it doesn't matter how big there cock is becuase as soon as they get in, the G-spot is being stimulated.
> 
> Although it may hurt like hell, men have a Gspot known as the prostate that pretty much permits the same effects as a woman's Gspot. However, it doesn't feel good to a man or woman, unless a liberal amount of LUBE is used. The common culprit I hear from people when asked if their mate enjoyed the anal sex. When a "No", it hurts like hell is given, there is a "No" I didn't try using LUBE right behind it (behind..haha, I made a funny)


lol, the fuckin anal scientist


----------



## Retris (Aug 18, 2010)

I was sold on the first two pages of this one hahaha

This thread definitely is a riot.


----------



## Brazko (Aug 18, 2010)

That's right, remember I'm the one holding the probe..



swishatwista said:


> lol, the fuckin anal scientist


----------



## stofficer2 (Aug 19, 2010)

Oh this just sold me on RIU! I can't begin to explain how much I was laughing. I tried anal with my girl. It was a total disaster. I'm the type of guy that believes girls don't shit. Which they don't, only butterflys and roses come out of that hole. Needless to say, we did the finger thing, it worked well until it dried up so it started to hurt. I don't have much interest in it. A clean vag is more appealing anyways.


----------



## Retris (Aug 19, 2010)

stofficer2 said:


> Oh this just sold me on RIU! I can't begin to explain how much I was laughing. I tried anal with my girl. It was a total disaster. I'm the type of guy that believes girls don't shit. Which they don't, only butterflys and roses come out of that hole. Needless to say, we did the finger thing, it worked well until it dried up so it started to hurt. I don't have much interest in it. A clean vag is more appealing anyways.


HAHA only butterflies and roses.

I, on the other hand, am more of a realist. I know what happens and I am not sure I want all of that blasting all over my pelvic area after I am done. Even though I tried to talk my last girlfriend into it, no matter how many times I asked I still never got to.

But I did have this girl friend I guess in highschool that I used to finger in the ass while I was eatin her out or during sex. It wasnt that bad at all and she seemed to enjoy it but thats as far as my anal journeys have taken me.....so far.


----------



## icantseemyface (Aug 24, 2010)

tie her down and shove ur dick up in there, if she screams to get off then punch her in her head until she stops screaming

the key is to FORCE her to do it!


----------



## igothydrotoneverywhere (Aug 24, 2010)

Heshyyyy said:


> how do i get this girl to get butt fuckked, i keep telling her that i want to give it to her in the butt but she keeps perking about it, she loves to fuck but wont take it in the butt!!!! what could i do


whats peoples fascination with fucking the asshole? whats wrong with the vagina?

I have had anal sex, its hard to get in, it usually hurts her for a while, its not as pleasurable compared to sex for her, or you, and your dick smells like shit in the end. wow what an awesome thing.


----------



## bengrowin (Aug 25, 2010)

HAHAHA this shit is funny!


----------



## ganja girl (Aug 25, 2010)

What's the difference between oral sex and anal sex?
Oral sex makes your day, anal sex makes your hole weak.
​


----------



## bengrowin (Aug 25, 2010)

Good one lol we can all take a joke because we all have the same thing in common


----------



## Retris (Aug 25, 2010)

HAHAHA oh man, good stuff ggirl


----------



## bengrowin (Aug 25, 2010)

well i guess two things since we are on the same site and post haha


----------



## ganja girl (Aug 25, 2010)

Glad you appreciated the humor. I thought it was funny too


----------



## Retris (Aug 25, 2010)

ganja girl said:


> Glad you appreciated the humor. I thought it was funny too


Lol oh yea, I def appreciate humor/sarcasm to the fullest.


----------



## Electro87 (Aug 26, 2010)

Great thread can it get any better?


----------



## jwop (Aug 26, 2010)

i got some mud on my helmet last night. i put another notch on my belt


----------



## theexpress (Aug 26, 2010)

cocaine.... not only does it make bitches horny..... but it is good for numbing too.... ya catch my drift... ?


----------



## jwop (Aug 26, 2010)

haha ... 60 bucks for some buttsecks isnt a bad deal at all


----------



## theexpress (Aug 26, 2010)

the best feeling in da world is to bust a nutt in a chicks ass............ i just cant help but to nutt sooo fucking much


----------



## redivider (Aug 26, 2010)

i would have to say that busting in a girls mouth during a premium blowjob and watching her swallow like if it were the source of life itself is much better.


----------



## lerellion (Aug 26, 2010)

Go buy some anal ease (google ot) this is the best shit on the planet for anal - but don't be a pig and force her. remeber do unto others as you would have them do unto you .....


----------



## jwop (Aug 26, 2010)

redivider said:


> i would have to say that busting in a girls mouth during a premium blowjob and watching her swallow like if it were the source of life itself is much better.


had this been a blowjob thread ... some people might give a shit ... but its not ... and we dont


----------



## ganja girl (Aug 26, 2010)

A young woman marries a Greek man. Her mother tells her, &#8216;If he ever asks you to rollover, you just get up and pack up your stuff and come home. Now, remember what I&#8217;ve said to you.&#8217;

A few years go by and while they&#8217;re in bed the Greek says, &#8216;Honey why don&#8217;t you rollover?&#8217; With that the girl gets up and starts to pack her clothes. And he asks, &#8216;What&#8217;s wrong, what did I do?&#8217; 

She says, &#8216;My mother told me if you ever asked me to rollover I should pack my things and move back home.&#8217;
He says, &#8216;But, honey, I just thought it was time we had children.&#8217;


----------



## jwop (Aug 26, 2010)

ganja girl said:


> A young woman marries a Greek man. Her mother tells her, &#8216;If he ever asks you to rollover, you just get up and pack up your stuff and come home. Now, remember what I&#8217;ve said to you.&#8217;
> 
> A few years go by and while they&#8217;re in bed the Greek says, &#8216;Honey why don&#8217;t you rollover?&#8217; With that the girl gets up and starts to pack her clothes. And he asks, &#8216;What&#8217;s wrong, what did I do?&#8217;
> 
> ...


you should have titled that post "greek story" instead of "greek joke" 

shit happens


----------



## theexpress (Aug 26, 2010)

ganja girl said:


> A young woman marries a Greek man. Her mother tells her, &#8216;If he ever asks you to rollover, you just get up and pack up your stuff and come home. Now, remember what I&#8217;ve said to you.&#8217;
> 
> A few years go by and while they&#8217;re in bed the Greek says, &#8216;Honey why don&#8217;t you rollover?&#8217; With that the girl gets up and starts to pack her clothes. And he asks, &#8216;What&#8217;s wrong, what did I do?&#8217;
> 
> ...


 

lol.......NOW ROLL OVER!!!


----------



## IAm5toned (Aug 28, 2010)

dont make her mad, or else she will clench up her buttcheeks and rip your shit off....


----------



## High Time 420 (Aug 28, 2010)

jwop said:


> my buddy refuses to get mud on his helmet ... hates the idea ... i called him a faggot which we came to the conclusion was an oxymoron


 "mud on his helmet" , I'm cracking up over that!!!



Serapis said:


> Sounds like you just got out of jail? LOL


 LOL



doc111 said:


> This is how you get her to give up the booty. You let her get on top of you and start playing with the turd cutter. Ya gotta be* real* gentle and she'll giggle and say it tickles. Then you stick a pinky up there. Don't jam it in there or anything. Gentle is the key. You gotta talk to her all the while. Real soft yet dirty. Chicks dig the dirty talk. Tell her that her balloon knot is precious to you and you'd never do anything to hurt it. Basically, just play with her asshole and talk dirty to her and be patient. _I can't stress this enough!_ They all come around in their own time.
> 
> It really is that easy.


You my friend are correct! Listen to him OP!



roachwagon said:


> If she doesnt want to then dont make her do it. How about she gets a dildo and rams it up your ass first then see how you feel. Asshole!!


It sounds like you have an extra large dildo in you when you had written that roachwagon.



HairPeace said:


> I once dated a guy who was obsessed with my ass. He had to do me in my butt at least once a week or he got cranky. The only way I could stand it was to use my vibe straight on my clit. After I started doing that I loved it as much as he did.
> 
> As far as him finally "getting his helmet muddy" (What an AWESOME saying!) it took a lot of persistence and almost 2 months on his part.


2 Months for your ass, you gave that up pretty qiuck i think! Top Girl You Are.


----------



## ma0ma0ma0 (Aug 29, 2010)

i enjoy anal sex. giving, and receiving.


----------



## IAm5toned (Aug 29, 2010)

yikes!

to each his own then


----------



## Massiv3 (Aug 29, 2010)

LOL I don't have time to read all of this hilarious garbage, but man you made me bust out laughing when you asked this question.

I don't know what could be more fulfilling during sex other than pleasing a woman. sounds like you are trying to fulfill your own intentions while having sex, which is a great way to limit your ability to feel


----------



## Milesmkd (Aug 29, 2010)

roachwagon said:


> If she doesnt want to then dont make her do it. How about she gets a dildo and rams it up your ass first then see how you feel. Asshole!!


Lmao!!!!!!!!!!! Hahaha thus made me laugh so fukin hard!!


----------



## JUST GROW IT (Aug 29, 2010)

All women are freaks!
It just takes the right man to bring it out of her


----------



## ChronicTron (Aug 31, 2010)

Soooo.... i keep seeing people say fucking a chick in the ass is gay or practicing for boys n shit, #1 there are few things you can do with a female that are gay besides sucking a dick, or shopping with a woman while saying OMG (saying the actual words or spelling it aloud) while smiling and waving with 2 hands ^_^ , #2 if sticking it in a woman's ass is gay cause that's how Homosexual intercourse is performed then wouldn't getting blown pose the same gayness? That's like saying everyone's mom is a pedophile for breast feeding, or kissing you goodnight or good bye and if ur a dad hope u didn't say u have a beautiful baby or ull forever burn in hell and blah blah blah because everythings not only connected but the same. Homophobes = Closet fags


----------



## IAm5toned (Aug 31, 2010)

just make sure you lick it b4 you stick it... and a lil lube goes a long way )


----------



## WoddaWodda (Aug 31, 2010)

roachwagon said:


> If she doesnt want to then dont make her do it. How about she gets a dildo and rams it up your ass first then see how you feel. Asshole!!


You know you want some. If not your opinion will be changed in a week.


----------



## WoddaWodda (Aug 31, 2010)

ChronicTron said:


> Soooo.... i keep seeing people say fucking a chick in the ass is gay or practicing for boys n shit, #1 there are few things you can do with a female that are gay besides sucking a dick, or shopping with a woman while saying OMG (saying the actual words or spelling it aloud) while smiling and waving with 2 hands ^_^ , #2 if sticking it in a woman's ass is gay cause that's how Homosexual intercourse is performed then wouldn't getting blown pose the same gayness? That's like saying everyone's mom is a pedophile for breast feeding, or kissing you goodnight or good bye and if ur a dad hope u didn't say u have a beautiful baby or ull forever burn in hell and blah blah blah because everythings not only connected but the same. Homophobes = Closet fags


I guess also giving a rim job would be gay to, also orally stimulating her clitoris would be be gay to cause it is a mini penis, but bigger then justin Biebers penis.


----------



## ChronicTron (Aug 31, 2010)

Exactly! and justin biebers penis is just a horrible thought under any circumstances


----------



## Retris (Aug 31, 2010)

WoddaWodda said:


> I guess also giving a rim job would be gay to, also orally stimulating her clitoris would be be gay to cause it is a mini penis, but bigger then justin Biebers penis.


Hahaha, I like how you just threw that in there at the end. Good stuff.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Sep 1, 2010)

this thread is epic


----------



## sonar (Sep 1, 2010)

Butt sex is overrated. It seems like an awesome idea until you actually do it. When I was a teenager I would bring it up to my gf at the time. After awhile, just to shut me up, she let me do it. Twice actually. It was ok I guess, but not all it's cracked up to be.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Sep 2, 2010)

sonar said:


> Butt sex is overrated. not all it's cracked up to be.


lmao....would that be butt cracked lol.....childish moment


----------



## IAm5toned (Sep 6, 2010)

sonar said:


> Butt sex is overrated. It seems like an awesome idea until you actually do it. When I was a teenager I would bring it up to my gf at the time. After awhile, just to shut me up, she let me do it. Twice actually. It was ok I guess, but not all it's cracked up to be.


lol your not doing it right then.......... i have seen a woman cry from sheer pleasure from an 'anal orgasm' tears of joy...


----------



## Budsmoker187 (Sep 8, 2010)

my girl wanted to do it when we first started dating but I was like naa, the idiot I was now I try it and she refuses, one time I got in it like an inch and she litterally started crying saying i ripped her ass..


----------



## Cannarado (Sep 9, 2010)

oh lord, been down this road a couple times with several girlfriends....

Some love it, some hate it, some do it just for you...

I have learned to give her control of my cock- I tell her in her ear to grab my cock and play with it down there and that it turns me on..., like its her dildo... this will turn her on big time and she will, then you can feel where she moves it to. When you pound her...make sure to slam your balls against her butthole- grab her ass firmly and take that dominant roll- eventually she will want more....but

several things to follow here. 

Patience
Plan it-the forbidden stink bomb could occur....LOLZ! not cool if it does!- Plan it preferbly with her, so she knows wtf she ate and when she ate last... Only she knows if your poker is going to run into something or not...lolz- definately don't want it after she sucked down that giant plate of nachos and beer yesterday, followed by some kind of dietary supplement fiber bar for a snack...or some candy and soda... uhhhhgg !!!- what happens when you eat some candy and suck down a soda?? you become a farting fuckin machine and she does too!
She needs to have a want to do this, if she isn't into pain or anything freaky like sado, you are probably out of luck.
You could however- introduce a small toy into bed that is smaller than you and play with that shit a little- see where it goes, maybe in you! LOLZ!
You could also get a book for her to read that interests her in sexual fantasy remotely, as in get a romance novel that is known to heat things up, go to barnes and noble and ask an older librarian lady for a hot romance novel for your wife to help heat things up, a little embarrassing but not as bad as the forbidden stink accident embarrassing!
Give her a day of pamper- nails, toes, massage, flowers, toss her salad, eat her snatch till she screams then get up and walk away saying you were pleasured plenty off that and that did it for you!
Buy some costumes! they can be fun and can teach "fantasy" roles
Achem!, Anal eaze... Anal lube... bring something, don't just spit on it! you can buy some many types of lubes and shit- buy something for her that also has a numbing sensation- this might trigger her to take it...!
Go get a chick that is into piercings- face, nipples, eyebrows, into tats..., this usually goes hand in hand- they like surprising weird stuff and to be caught off guard
Hope this helps your journey down the hersey highway grasshoppa! >x<


----------



## JUST GROW IT (Sep 9, 2010)

IAm5toned said:


> lol your not doing it right then.......... i have seen a woman cry from sheer pleasure from an 'anal orgasm' tears of joy...


Iamstoned is right! I you take your time and prep her properly and you two can achieve some great sex to where she's begging for it some more. If you have her bent over reach around and play with her clit, kiss her neck, make the moment very passionate and that will keep her cumming back for more


----------



## HighRider0503 (Sep 22, 2010)

Get her nice and drunk.
But dont force it on her.
It has to be fun for both of you.
Maybe she's not into anal at all. Some girls are, some girls arent.


----------



## puff*2+pass (Sep 23, 2010)

JUST GROW IT said:


> All women are freaks!
> It just takes the right man to bring it out of her


How true!!! Somebody give that man the Golden Dildo Award!!!


----------



## treehuger84 (Sep 25, 2010)

why dont you marry her and then ask....


----------



## a dog named chico (Sep 25, 2010)

Go slow, give her a finger or two and see how she reacts some women find they are actually into it. SECOND TIP LOTS OF LUBE, she will thank you.


----------



## The Ruiner (Sep 25, 2010)

Dude...anyone heard of an enema? Ams....


----------



## KindGrower (Sep 25, 2010)

Heshyyyy said:


> hahaha noooo never that, just tryin to get the experience


Done it quite a few time with about 3 dif girls. The first one was my gf at the time.....she was a fucking whore and took me all of about 10 seconds to convince her. Second girl I just kinda pulled it outta her puss and she knew what was up lol. It's pretty cool ha except for the occasional small piece of shit on your german helmet or the occasional loud ass/stank ass fart hahaha. A lot like a queef but much worse lol. Other than that you should peep that.....just dont look at your dick afterwards haha. Peace


----------



## mastakoosh (Sep 25, 2010)

Heshyyyy said:


> how do i get this girl to get butt fuckked, i keep telling her that i want to give it to her in the butt but she keeps perking about it, she loves to fuck but wont take it in the butt!!!! what could i do


 u could be like girl i'll let u hit me off there first and then i will hit u back.


----------



## dbkick (Sep 25, 2010)

Personal experience tells me that the girl you're with has to be really into in and know what she wants, none of this maybe shit, they either dig it highly or they don't. Some may claim to be curious but I'm skeptical. I've only been with one that really really really like it and it was a great experience, other than that I've talked a couple of other into it but it just wasn't the same. They MUST really really like it and know it. oh and ps, if they know what they're doing they'll be working that frontside while you're working the back, more than likely violently. have fun!


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 25, 2010)

if you tongue it real good first, they will beg you to stick it in.


----------



## mastakoosh (Sep 25, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> if you tongue it real good first, they will beg you to stick it in.


 rofl....hell must be freezing over to see fdd saying this.


----------



## ink the world (Sep 30, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> if you tongue it real good first, they will beg you to stick it in.


 LOl toss that salad ehh FDD?

On a serious note to the OP, good luck on your "quest", its not many that will even give it a shot, even fewer that REALLY enjoy it. If you find one that does, hold on to her.....


----------



## nickspade420 (Sep 30, 2010)

it seems like every girl ive ever been with demands booty sex. quick tip, next time ur in the sack hit it doggy and just stick ur thumb in and ask if she likes it. but remember to weir a condome cuz if sum of the dookie gets in ur pecker ull be stuck with a flaiming uti. had one of my nuts swell up to the size of a grapefruit.

to much info? probly, sorry


----------



## newbiebob (Oct 2, 2010)

cavalettas said:


> DUDE! just be happy she even lets you stick it in. leave her ass alone, not everyone likes things shoved up there. you love to fuck, do you want someone to bang you in the ass?


 
bitch thats strike 1


----------



## newbiebob (Oct 2, 2010)

grow space said:


> I dunno dudes, s´ticking your penus* in a butt hole sounds really gay, and why??Women have a nice pussy, it is created for us to use it whenever we can, and the anus is just for good old plain shitting


 
what a fucking under achiever


----------



## newbiebob (Oct 2, 2010)

so tottally unrelated but still funny

when i was in the army a friend of mine brought some skank home from the bar (he called her swamp thing even when she was in the room). We were hanging in the barracks room and i left so he could handle business. When i cam back early in the morning my jar of snow seal was sitting on my room mates night table. Apparently she said he had to use lube if he wanted to get yee old bum. He had to improvise and pounded this womans poor rump using snow seal (snow seal is a latex sealant used to waterproof winterboots). He said it would start to dry up and get sticky as hell every 2 or 3 minutes so he just kept jamming it on and cramming it in..............


----------



## IAm5toned (Oct 6, 2010)

lmao wtf dude.... u reckon she got sick from it?


----------



## leeny (Oct 8, 2010)

pinky, tounge, thumb-fine
two fingers I can tell you're feeling too lucky
try and stick it in my ass and you've lost a very consensual girl for basically any other kind of play

and for lots of girls this is such a turn off because it's painful in the worst kind of way... 
so if she says no it's probably cus she's tried it before and knows her limits
and you are put in a very vulnerable position when you've got a guys dick halfway in you ass..
basically he's got all control.. 
I think the obsession is sad but hey at least some girls do like it so you should probably just find one of them


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 8, 2010)

if anyone ever gets a muddy plow while plowing and some ungodly squishing sounds, along with a rancid meatloaf/dogshit wiff while doggying will not be so eager for the brown eye all the time. i used to have a girl who would grab my hand and make me stick a finger in the pooper while she cowgirled it... pretty hottttt.


----------



## g0dl1ke (Oct 8, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> posting nudity will get you banned.


how epic considering majority of content on this site, a pair of titties will get you banned..hahahahahahahahah


----------



## punkxz28 (Oct 8, 2010)

Fyi...

If you tried anal, and didn't like it, you should try it again. I've done it with three girls; all different experiences.

There's a learning curve to experiencing the new sensations. Then again, anal is inevitable. One day, when you and your significant other are older, you'll be like,"Hmm- what's this around here?"

My work buddy said it happened to him... eventually. 

Someone should start a thread on boobs. They're great, too.


----------



## GanjaGirl<3 (Oct 9, 2010)

roachwagon said:


> yes I am!!!!!U do it against her will and you will be looking at having some big bubba ramming it up your ass on a daily basis. Dumb men


 I couldn't agree more.
>:/

Guys only seem to think of themselves in situations like these.
Such pigs.


----------



## bigv1976 (Oct 9, 2010)

Hey not for nothing but my stamina was legendary last night and I wnted to throw that on the table


----------



## jwop (Oct 9, 2010)

GanjaGirl<3 said:


> I couldn't agree more.
> >:/
> 
> Guys only seem to think of themselves in situations like these.
> Such pigs.


lick a vag ... lezbo


----------



## napa23 (Oct 9, 2010)

theexpress said:


> cocaine.... not only does it make bitches horny..... but it is good for numbing too.... ya catch my drift... ?


 Cocaine is a helluva drug.


JUST GROW IT said:


> All women are freaks!
> It just takes the right man to bring it out of her


 For sure! Girls are naughtier than guys most of the time.


jwop said:


> lick a vag ... lezbo


 Wow, that'll help the cause.


----------



## GanjaGirl<3 (Oct 9, 2010)

jwop said:


> lick a vag ... lezbo


 Now now, lets not start a fight.
I can't help it that MOST guys put sex before an actual relationship. 
You haven't had sex in, what, three days? Oh poor baby. You've got hands, use em'.
P.S. There are also some handy sex toys for men you can purchase at your local adult novelty shop.
I don't mean to sound like a bitch, 'cause I'm not. Girls go through sexual withdrawal too y'know. We get moody when without sex for too long so it's not just you guys.


To get back on topic...
Don't pressure your girl into anal, if she says 'no' the first time, it's guaranteed almost always a 'no'.


----------



## vradd (Oct 16, 2010)

i tried it last year after our halloween party cuz we were both pretty flimsy drunk... both our first times, at first she said she liked it a lot... then i pulled out and put it back it and she bucked off it quick and turned around and punched me in the chest and started crying.

..turns out it was never in her butt originally. 

honestly i think buttsecks is dirty, and im a guy. but i think its our duty to at least try it once to add to the resume of life.
i still mess with my gf all the time about doing buttseks but i think officially it wont happen anymore.


----------



## vradd (Oct 16, 2010)

GanjaGirl<3 said:


> Now now, lets not start a fight.
> I can't help it that MOST guys put sex before an actual relationship.
> You haven't had sex in, what, three days? Oh poor baby. You've got hands, use em'.
> P.S. There are also some handy sex toys for men you can purchase at your local adult novelty shop.
> ...


its our human nature as guys to only wanna have lots of sex. its our genetics to have sex as much as possible to find the right mate. ive been with my gf for almost 2years and i still polish my car many times. it builds stamina and i think ive gained a solid inch tuggin on my boat.


----------



## jwop (Oct 18, 2010)

vradd said:


> its our human nature as guys to only wanna have lots of sex. its our genetics to have sex as much as possible to find the right mate. ive been with my gf for almost 2years and i still polish my car many times. it builds stamina and i think ive gained a solid inch tuggin on my boat.


good job ...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 18, 2010)

GanjaGirl<3 said:


> Now now, lets not start a fight.
> I can't help it that MOST guys put sex before an actual relationship.
> You haven't had sex in, what, three days? Oh poor baby. You've got hands, use em'.
> P.S. There are also some handy sex toys for men you can purchase at your local adult novelty shop.
> ...


I never tried the anal and i dont think i would.But i will def get some girls before i get toys.



vradd said:


> its our human nature as guys to only wanna have lots of sex. its our genetics to have sex as much as possible to find the right mate. ive been with my gf for almost 2years and i still polish my car many times. it builds stamina and i think ive gained a solid inch tuggin on my boat.


 You hit it on the head there.I have a wife and another girl and i still want more.


----------



## vradd (Oct 18, 2010)

i dont see it as the thrill to have multiple partners, its more of i know i got good genes, and im trying to find all the ladies who got good genes as well. (except im not trying to share my genes, i just want to practice the art of)


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 18, 2010)

vradd said:


> i dont see it as the thrill to have multiple partners, its more of i know i got good genes, and im trying to find all the ladies who got good genes as well. (except im not trying to share my genes, i just want to practice the art of)


 Funny you say that but im cool with it all.


----------



## poonjoon (Oct 19, 2010)

puttin in a girls butt is real nice..but i get lazy,it's not something i do every night. so usually we'll find a certain time, day or wahtever for it...the whole enema, flush, lube gets to be some work...and you all heard how tight asian pussy can be..imagine how tight asian butt is lol


----------



## vradd (Oct 20, 2010)

asian chicks arent even that great.. i lived in korea for a year.
their just light and thimble and make lots of noise. and its not that they are tighter its that they have a smaller body and male asians dont have large penis' so by genetics they are both small.


----------



## poonjoon (Oct 20, 2010)

vradd said:


> asian chicks arent even that great.. i lived in korea for a year.
> their just light and thimble and make lots of noise. and its not that they are tighter its that they have a smaller body and male asians dont have large penis' so by genetics they are both small.


idk what kinda asians you been fuckin..but were you a foreigner (white, black, hispanic race) living in korea? because them dudes be getting butch fugly asian broads. all the korean broads that the korean guys didn't want, tend to flock over to places like itaewon. 

if you're in ny (i don't know about other states), you can def find better korean pussy. hit up the bars in ktown and slam one of the waitresses or bartenders..i had koreans who suck better dick and work they pussy game better than blacks and latinas


----------



## poonjoon (Oct 20, 2010)

vradd said:


> and its not that they are tighter its that they have a smaller body and male asians dont have large penis' so by genetics they are both small.


doesn't that mean that they are tighter?


----------



## david duke (Oct 21, 2010)

gas rag her the when she passes out slip it up the old dirt road


----------



## stoneruk (Oct 21, 2010)

david duke said:


> gas rag her the when she passes out slip it up the old dirt road


Quality 1st post dude


----------



## poonjoon (Oct 21, 2010)

lol just realizd it's his first post. 

[email protected] and post


----------



## redivider (Oct 21, 2010)

poonjoon said:


> idk what kinda asians you been fuckin..but were you a foreigner (white, black, hispanic race) living in korea? because them dudes be getting butch fugly asian broads. all the korean broads that the korean guys didn't want, tend to flock over to places like itaewon.
> 
> if you're in ny (i don't know about other states), you can def find better korean pussy. hit up the bars in ktown and slam one of the waitresses or bartenders..i had koreans who suck better dick and work they pussy game better than blacks and latinas


idk what latina women you've been fuckin cuz if you think an asian can ride pussy better than this: [youtube]IeyecGvZjQw[/youtube]


you craaaaazy


----------



## poonjoon (Oct 21, 2010)

redivider said:


> idk what latina women you've been fuckin cuz if you think an asian can ride pussy better than this: [youtube]IeyecGvZjQw[/youtube]
> 
> 
> you craaaaazy



i didn't say asians ride dick better than latinas

i said, i've had some asians who could suck and fuck better than some latinas i've had.



sick video tho

+1


----------



## vradd (Oct 25, 2010)

poonjoon said:


> idk what kinda asians you been fuckin..but were you a foreigner (white, black, hispanic race) living in korea? because them dudes be getting butch fugly asian broads. all the korean broads that the korean guys didn't want, tend to flock over to places like itaewon.


 lol itaewon...


poonjoon said:


> doesn't that mean that they are tighter?


to an avg sized penis it would lol


----------



## ayr0n (Oct 26, 2010)

wow ...im assuming your games off just by the initial post. I dont recommend telling her "i want to give it to you in the butt." unless she's into that, anal sex is kind of a thing you do to girls you dont have respect for. I would fuck a whore in the ass not my girlfriend...just my point of view dont kno what else 2 say lol..


----------



## IAm5toned (Nov 25, 2010)

some women will look you right in the eye and tell you "i want you to fuck me in the ass"

those are the ones you keep.


----------



## angrygranola (Nov 25, 2010)

IAm5toned said:


> some women will look you right in the eye and tell you "i want you to fuck me in the ass"
> 
> those are the ones you keep.


This is sage advice. I would add that you typically want to "keep" these freaks, but at a distance.


----------



## beardo (Nov 25, 2010)

IAm5toned said:


> some women will look you right in the eye and tell you "i want you to fuck me in the ass"
> 
> those are the ones you keep.


 Or wear a condom with


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 26, 2010)

beardo said:


> Or wear a condom with



bahahhahahahahaha


----------



## newbiebob (Nov 27, 2010)

this is some funny shit


----------



## icanfarm (Nov 27, 2010)

newbiebob said:


> this is some funny shit


 tell her your trying out a new way to deliver nutes your doing it with all your ladys called a deep wicking


----------



## iNCoGNiTiX (Dec 4, 2010)

Ask her in a text.


----------



## DaLeftHandMan (Dec 8, 2010)

its not better then the vag. imo. like puttin your cock into open space..no walls or really anything to feel too good..gotta angle it lol plus ya, that whole poop-thing can be less then arousing..lol


----------



## Scrooge (Dec 8, 2010)

Heshyyyy said:


> how do i get this girl to get butt fuckked, i keep telling her that i want to give it to her in the butt but she keeps perking about it, she loves to fuck but wont take it in the butt!!!! what could i do


I didn't read the past 21 pages but this may have have come up in the conversation. Offer up your arse to be fcuked first. If you want to violate her in this manner then it's only fair that you should be a man and bend over for her. Might I suggest she get an English Cucumber and ram it up YOUR Hershey Highway first and see how it feels?

There seems to be a lot of latent homosexuality going on here.


----------



## jwop (Dec 9, 2010)

Scrooge said:


> I didn't read the past 21 pages but this may have have come up in the conversation. Offer up your arse to be fcuked first. If you want to violate her in this manner then it's only fair that you should be a man and bend over for her. Might I suggest she get an English Cucumber and ram it up YOUR Hershey Highway first and see how it feels?
> 
> There seems to be a lot of latent homosexuality going on here.


dude ... that's not right


----------



## BiteSizeFreak (Dec 9, 2010)

After reading everything there is a lot of good and bad info in here.

Just bring it up and talk about it like adults. Say its something you want to try and will take it slow and listen to her. She HAS to trust you. Now, if she agrees do the following. 

1st: Go buy some Anal-eze. You only need to use it the first few times until she gets used to it.
2nd: Buy a good quality lube.

Now, when it comes time to "do the deed" take it easy. This needs to be very relaxing for her, I suggest candles and light music. If she smokes, great, toke up. If she doesn't then have a couple drinks. ONLY A COUPLE! Don't want to numb her up too much or some girls can't orgasm. Foreplay is going to be big here, take a lot of time kissing a caressing before you even get undressed. Seriously guys, spend like AT LEAST 10 minutes on this. An alternative to this would be a nice shower together, just give her a couple extra minutes alone to scrub her ass.

Now that you're naked and in bed keep up with the foreplay, don't rush it. You want to build her anticipation. If she likes receiving oral then make it the best she's ever had. Even from time to time running your tongue over her hole will help get her used to it. Now, before you stick ANYTHING in her ass get her off first, at least once. It'll help her relax and she won't feel you're being selfish. 

Now that you've gotten her off grab the anal-eze and while eating her out or something that's giving her pleasure slowly push your finger in and spread the anal-eze. Once again, DON'T rush it she isn't numb yet, the stuff takes a little time to work. In the mean time grab the lube, lube up your finger and get her used to you slowly using your finger. You can, but you can't really use too much lube. 

Now that she's properly lubed and relaxed lube up your dick, once again use a good amount. Now especially if this is her first time you need her somewhat distracted with something like a clit on her vibrator, this is her job. You're job is to take it slow and easy. Depending on how tall each of you are, body mechanics etc... there are a couple positions that work best.

First one that seems (in my experience) to be the best when its a girls first time is for her to be on her back, using a vibrator on her clit. Now you can help the angle if needed by placing a pillow under her lower back. Take it slow and easy, let her tell you when to speed up, slow down, go deeper, go shallower, etc... Communication is HUGE at this point!

Second one that is always linked to anal of course is doggy style. Same principal just a different angle and can be more painful for a first timer. 

Once she's used to it the sky is the limit though.

Every girl I've ever done anal with has always liked it and after a few times REALLY liked it. I've had girls scream so loud I seriously thought I had hurt them from being too rough or something but it was because they just had the most intense orgasm of their life. 

You can even take it further once she's more used to it and use a dildo/vibrator in her pussy while you fuck her in the ass. Once again its one of those "build up to" kind of things but holy shit she will cum like you can't possibly imagine. Plus, if you do happen to have a vibrator in her pussy and you're in her ass those vibrations transfer through that thin little wall and rock your world too.

Now to really fuck with y'all. If you aren't willing to have her stick a dildo in your ass, don't expect her to let you stick your dick in hers. Just be prepared that if you fuck enough girls in the ass for long enough this topic WILL come up and if you aren't secure enough in your own sexuality to let her do it then she'll cut you off.


----------



## Devildog93 (Dec 13, 2010)

david duke said:


> gas rag her the when she passes out slip it up the old dirt road



Despite how wrong that is......so fucking funny. Holy shit. I feel bad about laughing 

I hope no kids view this shit we talk about.


----------



## jwop (Dec 23, 2010)

someone left me +rep because of this thread ... i laughed for hours ...

"cucumber, me & u, goat, lube-village peple cd?"


----------



## iTzJT (Dec 23, 2010)

Just keep talkin bout it. She will eventually give cause all girls wanna make their man happy she will come around. and just play wit it a little and keep workin it more and more as yall fuck. it'll happen dont trip.


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Dec 23, 2010)

A couple years ago me and the girl i was with got REALLY drunk and went for a romp in the bedroom, long story short it was doggy and at some point i had pulled out and when i went to get back in i accidentally entered the back door. Now this is the part that disturbs me, it weirded me out that i didnt notice i was fucking the hershey highway but the most unbelievable thing to ever happen during sex for me was this girl didnt realize i had it in her pooper. She actually came from anal without even realizing it was anal, in my drunk haze i looked down and started to realize something was up, my positioning was off... hmmm reach around front and... oh shit... sir we've entered uncharted waters. She still being completely oblivious to this and obviously enjoying herself i decided what the fuck just go with it and i kept on goin, not to long later i finish. now this is where shit gets all weird and embarrassing. I pulled out of this girls ass and got a hot cocoa mudslide all over my dick and on my satin zebra sheets and shes just turned around looking at me with her mouth dropped open like WTF and im sitting there with shit on my dick. She starts saying sorry im like wtf shes like wtf and we both got in the shower and it was awkward.

hows that for a first anal experience lol


----------



## redivider (Dec 23, 2010)

Perfextionist420 said:


> A couple years ago me and the girl i was with got REALLY drunk and went for a romp in the bedroom, long story short it was doggy and at some point i had pulled out and when i went to get back in i accidentally entered the back door. Now this is the part that disturbs me, it weirded me out that i didnt notice i was fucking the hershey highway but the most unbelievable thing to ever happen during sex for me was this girl didnt realize i had it in her pooper. She actually came from anal without even realizing it was anal, in my drunk haze i looked down and started to realize something was up, my positioning was off... hmmm reach around front and... oh shit... sir we've entered uncharted waters. She still being completely oblivious to this and obviously enjoying herself i decided what the fuck just go with it and i kept on goin, not to long later i finish. now this is where shit gets all weird and embarrassing. I pulled out of this girls ass and got a hot cocoa mudslide all over my dick and on my satin zebra sheets and shes just turned around looking at me with her mouth dropped open like WTF and im sitting there with shit on my dick. She starts saying sorry im like wtf shes like wtf and we both got in the shower and it was awkward.
> 
> hows that for a first anal experience lol


 
haha... that's sort of how it always goes down.... 

yeah whoever's getting fucked should do an enema first... to avoid shit getting everywhere....


----------



## The Ruiner (Dec 23, 2010)

redivider said:


> haha... that's sort of how it always goes down....
> 
> yeah whoever's getting fucked should do an enema first... to avoid shit getting everywhere....


 That is what I said like 13 pages ago...


----------



## jwop (Dec 23, 2010)

The Ruiner said:


> That is what I said like 13 pages ago...


you will get an email notification when your cookie has been shipped


----------



## The Ruiner (Dec 23, 2010)

jwop said:


> you will get an email notification when your cookie has been shipped


good looking out...


----------



## CSI Stickyicky (Dec 23, 2010)

Haha this thread is hilarious. You just gotta be patient. Some girls like it better than others. Anyone who said "go slow" and "be gentle" are right. She has to trust you. Good luck!


----------



## BiteSizeFreak (Dec 24, 2010)

Perfextionist420 said:


> A couple years ago me and the girl i was with got REALLY drunk and went for a romp in the bedroom, long story short it was doggy and at some point i had pulled out and when i went to get back in i accidentally entered the back door. Now this is the part that disturbs me, it weirded me out that i didnt notice i was fucking the hershey highway but the most unbelievable thing to ever happen during sex for me was this girl didnt realize i had it in her pooper. She actually came from anal without even realizing it was anal, in my drunk haze i looked down and started to realize something was up, my positioning was off... hmmm reach around front and... oh shit... sir we've entered uncharted waters. She still being completely oblivious to this and obviously enjoying herself i decided what the fuck just go with it and i kept on goin, not to long later i finish. now this is where shit gets all weird and embarrassing. I pulled out of this girls ass and got a hot cocoa mudslide all over my dick and on my satin zebra sheets and shes just turned around looking at me with her mouth dropped open like WTF and im sitting there with shit on my dick. She starts saying sorry im like wtf shes like wtf and we both got in the shower and it was awkward.
> 
> hows that for a first anal experience lol


Tucker Max had it worse.


----------



## KindGrower (Dec 24, 2010)

BiteSizeFreak said:


> Tucker Max had it worse.


That he did lol. Nasty ass story haha!


----------



## oldecrowe (Dec 26, 2010)

Okay..... Just discovered this thread. Read it through. I think my bad rib has gotten dislocated again from laughing so fucking hard! And FDD even weighed in... LOL I'm dying here, I think... now... oh, my. All sounds pretty damned complicated to me.


----------



## Joshua Ty (Dec 29, 2010)

Heshyyyy said:


> how do i get this girl to get butt fuckked, i keep telling her that i want to give it to her in the butt but she keeps perking about it, she loves to fuck but wont take it in the butt!!!! what could i do


Increase her sex drive by having a good performance. hehe


----------



## st235 (Dec 30, 2010)

get a large strap on, give it to her and tell her if she lets you back scuttle her she can back scuttle you.


----------



## ~Glitterpixiee~ (Dec 30, 2010)

one word=poppers


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 12, 2014)

bump


----------



## UncleBuck (May 18, 2015)

@Iloveskywalkerog 

@tytheguy111


----------

